# Which Needle Size For Which Site



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

I’ve read loads of different articles and posts about needle size selection.

Could someone help me.

I’m 90kg with a BF around 20%.

I have the following needles.
[FONT=&quot]Blue 23G X 1.25"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Orange 25g x 1"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Green 21g x 1.5"

The sites I will be injection IM injections in are Glutes, Thigh and Delt.

Ive been drawing my Test 300 using the 21g 1.5” and have injected once in my Glute using the blue 23g 1.25”.

I wanted to find out which needles I should be using for which site.

Thanks for your help in advance[/FONT]


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2018)

Glute 22-25g

Delt 23g- slin

Quad no idea 

Tricep/pec  slin.

This is all me personally 

As far as inches depends on u and the size of us muscle group


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 14, 2018)

I use 25 in glutes and delts...did triceps once but used a slin..
overall i use 25x1


----------



## Jin (Jun 14, 2018)

25x1" works for everything.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 14, 2018)

I use 23g x 1” on everything! I draw mine with a 20g x 1 1/2


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2018)

1" is good for damn near every spot so order that next time. 20-21g to draw, 23-25 to pin. 

If you're pinning some thick gear, consider the 23g. I recently have moved to 23g from 25g; the inject is smother and there's no additional stick pain.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> 25x1" works for everything.




YEP....that was my answer!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 14, 2018)

I messed up one time and drew out with my 20g and forgot to change needles and i stabbed my quad and about passed out🤮


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2018)

And they are very easy to find online


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 14, 2018)

snake said:


> 1" is good for damn near every spot so order that next time. 20-21g to draw, 23-25 to pin.
> 
> If you're pinning some thick gear, consider the 23g. I recently have moved to 23g from 25g; the inject is smother and there's no additional stick pain.


I've been planning on moving to a 23 from the 25 because it seems to take forever.  Sometimes takes me two minutes to get the plunger down with my current BD 25's.  Thanks for posting Snakey Snoo.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

I use a 23  1 inch for everything, glutes you may need a 1.25 or a 1.5, depends on how much youre packing back there.   
I had used a 25G at first but it takes so long to inject when its test i switched to a larger bore. 

A lot of it is personal preference too.  Ive even used a 21g to inject with but thats me, larger size needles dont bother me at all.

Also depends on what you are injecting, test is super thick so a larger bore will make that easier, but ive heard things like mast are not as thick so a smaller one will do fine with that.
I only have exp with test.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I use a 23  1 inch for everything, glutes you may need a 1.25 or a 1.5, depends on how much youre packing back there.
> I had used a 25G at first but it takes so long to inject when its test i switched to a larger bore.
> 
> A lot of it is personal preference too.  Ive even used a 21g to inject with but thats me, larger size needles dont bother me at all.
> ...



Dude big needles hurts like heck lol!! I used to use 25g but just took to long,I’ve been on 23g for many years!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2018)

i use slins just because i bought a ton for gh, delt/tri's

25g/1in for pretty much everything else.


----------



## PFM (Jun 14, 2018)

28 X 1/2" slin pin for: pecs, abs, delts, calves, VG, glutes or anywhere you can reach.


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

Will a Test 300 oil go through a 25G needle?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Will a Test 300 oil go through a 25G needle?



I was told only a test 275 oil would go through a 25g needle


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2018)

Putting a test 300 oil into a 25g would be asking for TROUBLE


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 14, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I use 23g x 1” on everything! I draw mine with a 20g x 1 1/2


23 to pin? monster


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 14, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I was told only a test 275 oil would go through a 25g needle



If you get it to come out!! Will take forever


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Will a Test 300 oil go through a 25G needle?



You will be there a while with that one. I use 23g for test and no problems.


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I've been planning on moving to a 23 from the 25 because it seems to take forever.  Sometimes takes me two minutes to get the plunger down with my current BD 25's.  Thanks for posting Snakey Snoo.



Do it HWC, you'll be happy. I made the move because of some EQ 300 that is kinda thick. I load everything in one syringe and you can see the EQ separated from the other gear. It looks like a pool test kit. I can tell ya when the EQ is going in by the speed.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

Go 18g , you can put anything through that!! :32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

Doesn’t anyone warm up their gear to thin it? Pretty easy:32 (17):


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

What’s the best way to warm your gear up before injecting?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 14, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> What’s the best way to warm your gear up before injecting?



I run it under hot water..some guys use a candle warmer


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

So to summerise

For a test e 300 I should be using a 23g 1” needle for Delt, Thigh, Hip

Then a 23g 1.25” for Glute?

The 25g 1” will take forever to come out?
Does the 25g hurt less than the 23g?


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

If I warmed it up could I use a 25g needle.

I do have a 23g needle but it’s 1.25” so wouldn’t put it in as far


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## GenuineTomato (Jun 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> 25x1" works for everything.



Even with Test 300?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> What’s the best way to warm your gear up before injecting?



I ran it in hot water....for me it was that simple...obviously not for a long time and it doesn’t take long :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 14, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> So to summerise
> 
> For a test e 300 I should be using a 23g 1” needle for Delt, Thigh, Hip
> 
> ...



If you warm it up, you will have no issue with 25g


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2018)

Warm is the way to go... I warm the vial


----------



## Elivo (Jun 14, 2018)

I don’t notice a difference between a 25 and a 23, but like I said, needles don’t bother me, I used to let new nurses and student nurses practice starting IVs on me.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 14, 2018)

I warm my vials by putting it in a ziploc then submersing it in hot water for a little while, weighed down with something. Warms it up nicely and you can do other things while it's warming.


----------



## Jin (Jun 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I don’t notice a difference between a 25 and a 23, but like I said, needles don’t bother me, I used to let new nurses and student nurses practice starting IVs on me.



It's got nothing to do with pain for me. I just use the smallest gauge I can to keep scar tissue at a minimum. Of course I could use slin pins exclusively, but I'm not the most patient person, so 25g is a good compromise for me. 

I rotate many injection sites as well. But considering I could potentially be injecting myself for 40 years or more I figure I'd try to keep scar tissue to a minimum. 

I went from trt 2x/wk to once per week. I don't notice much of a difference.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I warm my vials by putting it in a ziploc then submersing it in hot water for a little while, weighed down with something. Warms it up nicely and you can do other things while it's warming.



Why would you put the vile in a zip lock first? Really cool label?

water in a cup. Microwave. Drop the vile in for a minute. Done. Just don't fill the cup up beyond where the vile can remain upright.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's got nothing to do with pain for me. I just use the smallest gauge I can to keep scar tissue at a minimum. Of course I could use slin pins exclusively, but I'm not the most patient person, so 25g is a good compromise for me.
> 
> I rotate many injection sites as well. But considering I could potentially be injecting myself for 40 years or more I figure I'd try to keep scar tissue to a minimum.
> 
> I went from trt 2x/wk to once per week. I don't notice much of a difference.



I’ve started doing that and I’m the same way


----------



## Mythos (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why would you put the vile in a zip lock first? Really cool label?
> 
> water in a cup. Microwave. Drop the vile in for a minute. Done. Just don't fill the cup up beyond where the vile can remain upright.



I don't know, it's kind of cool to have it warmed without being all wet


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I don't know, it's kind of cool to have it warmed without being all wet



Cooler still to be lazy


----------



## stonetag (Jun 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Doesn’t anyone warm up their gear to thin it? Pretty easy:32 (17):



Every single time without fail.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's got nothing to do with pain for me. I just use the smallest gauge I can to keep scar tissue at a minimum. Of course I could use slin pins exclusively, but I'm not the most patient person, so 25g is a good compromise for me.
> 
> I rotate many injection sites as well. But considering I could potentially be injecting myself for 40 years or more I figure I'd try to keep scar tissue to a minimum.
> 
> I went from trt 2x/wk to once per week. I don't notice much of a difference.



I was using Cyp once a week, it was fine


----------



## Elivo (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's got nothing to do with pain for me. I just use the smallest gauge I can to keep scar tissue at a minimum. Of course I could use slin pins exclusively, but I'm not the most patient person, so 25g is a good compromise for me.
> 
> I rotate many injection sites as well. But considering I could potentially be injecting myself for 40 years or more I figure I'd try to keep scar tissue to a minimum.
> 
> I went from trt 2x/wk to once per week. I don't notice much of a difference.



That is actually something i never really thought of, it makes sense cause weather going on cycle or just doing TRT you are going to be injecting yourself for a long time.
Thats something ill keep in mind Jin, thanks for that tip!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 15, 2018)

Elivo said:


> That is actually something i never really thought of, it makes sense cause weather going on cycle or just doing TRT you are going to be injecting yourself for a long time.
> Thats something ill keep in mind Jin, thanks for that tip!




Lol exactly...now I obviously used WAY less liquids than men do so I was lucky to use a slin pin for cycles and TRT and of course inject different areas:32 (17):


----------



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

This is like a broken record. Been pinning for 30 years. No scar tissue, never heated anything, no problems drawing.  for glutes 22 1.5, everything else 23.1. Draw and pin with same needle. Never an issue. Ever!  25s are stupid. Things can't draw for shit. Warm your gear? Lol I take warm showers and shits. I don't fuking warm my gear.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> This is like a broken record. Been pinning for 30 years. No scar tissue, never heated anything, no problems drawing.  for glutes 22 1.5, everything else 23.1. Draw and pin with same needle. Never an issue. Ever!  25s are stupid. Things can't draw for shit. Warm your gear? Lol I take warm showers and shits. I don't fuking warm my gear.



First, I want to acknowledge that you are more of a man than I am. 

Now that we got that out of the way....

My reasoning stems from a comment Ecks made about his injection sites getting scarred up and not even being able to push a needle in. "They feel like styrofoam" I believe he said. 

I use (and reuse for multiple draws- never an issue) an 18g to draw and a new 25g to pin. Even though I don't use the same to draw and pin I'd bet my method is quicker because there is zero lag drawing with an 18. 

Wow, this is a pretty petty discussion. To each his own!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> First, I want to acknowledge that you are more of a man than I am.
> 
> Now that we got that out of the way....
> 
> ...



did i hit a nerve? because I wasnt  intending to. the man more than you comment?  I'm my own man. not looking to be  better than anyone else.  I don't recall replying to your post or calling you out.  your method is quicker? congratulations! yeah you're righ t it's petty.  But since you got so butt hurt over how I do or dont do things and took it personal that you had to call me out then good luck with you and your future.  don't ever communicate with me again.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> did i hit a nerve? because I wasnt  intending to. the man more than you comment?  I'm my own man. not looking to be  better than anyone else.  I don't recall replying to your post or calling you out.  your method is quicker? congratulations! yeah you're righ t it's petty.  But since you got so butt hurt over how I do or dont do things and took it personal that you had to call me out then good luck with you and your future.  don't ever communicate with me again.



Sorry Seeker. Not my intent at all. You did not hit any nerve and I was trying to be funny.


----------



## andy (Jun 15, 2018)

im using the yellow ones - 27GA


----------



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sorry Seeker. Not my intent at all. You did not hit any nerve and I was trying to be funny.



same here man. we're def good. my goofy cockyness.sometimes comes across wrong. thanks for the words.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't use a 25g with test prop. Tends to plug the needle so I do 23. Also my prop keeps crashing. Wife keeps bedroom in 60's. (Pregnant heat flashes) so I simmer some water.  Break up the crystals and then inject the nectar of the gods in either my glute ,quad or delt.


----------



## deejeff442 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tractor supply. 22 by 1inch . just have to watch for a bleeder once in a while


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't forget that you can cut the cap and use that to vary the depth of your pins.

If you leave the bottom .5" of the cap intact and re-install it your 1.5" pin is now effectively 1". Saves from having to buy multiple pin length if you pin the same gauge in different areas.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 15, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Don't forget that you can cut the cap and use that to vary the depth of your pins.
> 
> If you leave the bottom .5" of the cap intact and re-install it your 1.5" pin is now effectively 1". Saves from having to buy multiple pin length if you pin the same gauge in different areas.



Wow. That is brilliant Ron.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 15, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Wow. That is brilliant Ron.


He's the MacGyver of gear use.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 15, 2018)

I think it probably all comes down to personal choice/preference and experience. I doubt there is a right or wrong way to do it.  Well, there probably are wrong ways but not anything that anyone has discussed here.


----------



## Battletoad (Jun 15, 2018)

I use 25g 1" for everything, myself. Just a good all purpose needle.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 15, 2018)

andy said:


> im using the yellow ones - 27GA


Jesus I could only imagine how long you sit there with the 27g, I draw with 23 and pin with 25, still takes a solid 2 min


----------



## stonetag (Jun 16, 2018)

There you go Tomato! Five pages of what needle to use for what area. Don't ever say UG doesn't go deep!


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2018)

stonetag said:


> There you go Tomato! Five pages of what needle to use for what area. Don't ever say UG doesn't go deep!



Yes. We go 1" deep.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jun 20, 2018)

21 g X 1 1/2 for everything besides small groups like.bis rarely do them but for this
Slin


----------

